# il sistema non si avvia più [Risolto]

## lordalbert

Ciao, da quando ho aggiornato expat ho avuto dei problemi, e il sistema non si avvia più. All'avvio l'errore che mi esce è 

```

/bin/bb: can't access tty; job control turned off

```

Ho provato come mi è stato suggerito ad aggiornare portage alla versione 2.1.2.12 e dare un revdep-rebuild -X  (chroot perchè non posso accedere al sistema) ma ora che l'ho fatto, non risolvo cmq niente. Ho il solito problema.... Qualcuno che saprebbe darmi una mano?Last edited by lordalbert on Tue Aug 21, 2007 8:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /bin/bb: can't access tty; job control turned off
> ...

 

difficile che il problema sia legato ad expat. hai fatto solo l'aggiornamento di expat o anche qualche altro intervento?

bb è un file di busybox. se non trova i dispositivi in /dev/tty* può essere che udev non li crei correttamente o non li crei per tempo.

prova prima a crearli a mano dal chroot:

```

# mknod /dev/tty0 c 5 0

# mknod /dev/tty1 c 5 1

```

se non giova, prova a reinstallare busybox, baselayout o, alla peggio, l'intero system.

----------

## lordalbert

```

matteo / # mknod /dev/tty0 c 5 0 

mknod: `/dev/tty0': File exists

matteo / # mknod /dev/tty1 c 5 1

mknod: `/dev/tty1': File exists

```

Ora provo a reinstallare i pacchetti che hai indicato.

Cmq quando ero dentro al sistema, se tenevo la vecchia versione di expat tutto andava, se lo aggiornavo i programmi non si avviavano più... ho spento la macchina lasciando l'ultima versione di expat.

EDIT: Mi sa che devo ricompilare il sistema...  :Sad:   Vado di emerge -e  ?   C'è per caso un modo per evitare di ricompilare un pacchetto (openoffice)? Ricompilarlo ci vuole una infinità, e non dovrebbe influire sull'integrità del sistema.

Inoltre, ho già notato (dal revdep-rebuild) che alcuni sw non ricompilano più, per esempio ktorrent (il problema di compilazione ktorrent è qua )

Ah, ora ho notato... se io do ancora un revdep-rebuild cerca di ricompilare i pacchetti che ha già compilato stamattina (sempre tramite revdep-rebuild). Credo non sia normale...

----------

## cloc3

guarda se ti giova.

----------

## lordalbert

ok, grazie mille. il problema è che non so come fare per "run your shell on a real console..."   :Very Happy: 

Ma se con un emerge -e world si risolve, lo faccio senza problemi...

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma se con un emerge -e world si risolve, lo faccio senza problemi...

 

non capisco al cento per cento la faq, ma secondo me, compilare world non serve a nulla.

secondo lui, il tuo kernel si intestardisce a lanciare un terminale su /dev/console, ma non è stato programmato per fare questo (dovresti modificare quel parametro strano, ma non mi sembra il caso).

c'è da capire il perché di tutto questo.

una linea di grub da modificare? ricompilare il kernel?

non so, fai qualche prova.

----------

## lordalbert

si si, ora provo un po', poi ti faccio sapere...

grazie mille!

----------

## lordalbert

Problema risolto!

Visti i problemi su gentoo avevo installato provvisoriamente su un'altra partizione Debian, per avere un sistema su cui continuare a lavorare, e credo abbia fatto un po' di casini... mi sono trovato nella riga del kernel (in grub) init="/bin/bb" ... E' bastato cancellare l'init e tutto si è risolto  :Smile: 

(ora rimangono alcuni problemi di compilazione, poi la mia gentoobox credo sia apposto  :Smile:  eheh )

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> mi sono trovato nella riga del kernel (in grub) init="/bin/bb" 

 

mi sembrava che non fosse expat.

facendo casini s'imparano un sacco di cose  :Very Happy: .

----------

## lordalbert

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi sembrava che non fosse expat.
> 
> facendo casini s'imparano un sacco di cose .

 

assolutamente vero  :Smile:  Però.. dopo un po' i casini stancano  :Razz: 

----------

